# The B-6 is back



## jwm (Feb 3, 2010)

Just got the flagship of my little fleet back on the road.
 Thanks to Bill Blake at Dennison Cyclery for the awesome deal on the tires!







JWM


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 3, 2010)

Niiiiiice!


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 3, 2010)

Very , very, very NICE!!!


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 3, 2010)

*Excellent*

I had one like it in 1977 sold it to get married....


----------



## dino (Feb 5, 2010)

I grew up in Montebello California and remember riding my Stingray down to Dennisons many times in early to mid -seventies, FUN times !


----------



## jwm (Feb 5, 2010)

Dino:
Yeah, I just love the place, and Bill Blake is a great guy. I have a "Schwinn dealer" within a five minute walk from my house. The shop still has the giant Schwinn sign on the wall, and in the front of the shop. I bought my last three bikes from them, but now I won't even walk through their front door. They don't sell anything Schwinn anymore, and if you ask about Schwinn you get some snotty-ass remark about how _Schwinns are junk, and we don't even mess with them_. They're all spandex ten-speeders, mountain bikers, and superior attitude toward anyone into cruisers, choppers, or classics. Sometime back I was riding my new Spoiler, and I threw a front axle nut. Luckily I didn't crash and burn. I was right across the street from this shop when it happened. I parked the chopper out front, walked in and asked if they had the acorn front axle nut... "No. we don't carry parts for those things." And the guy just walked off.
I found Dennison's on the web, and drove down there to check them out. I walked in, looked around, and just said to myself, "This is my new bike shop." It's a ten mile drive in crappy Whittier Blvd. traffic to get there, but it's worth it to me.

JWM


----------



## dino (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey JWM,
Cool B-6 by the way , I have a 49 Hornet in the same color. Yeah Dennisons is great it is still what most bike shops used to be like. Bill is a super nice guy, I remember he would either sponsor or put on BMX races for us kids, that was when a BMX bike was a stripped down Stingray. I think I know the other "Schwinn" shop you are talking about it , it is across from the Whitwood Shopping Center. You probably know this but a good place to buy bike stuff is at the swap meet at Veterans Stadium in Long Beach. Anyway take care and have fun on that awesome bike.


----------



## jwm (Feb 7, 2010)

And today I put another finishing detail on the B6. I finally got the right fender struts for the bike. The ones on it did not fit right, and the rear fender in particular was pulled down way too close to the tire. The struts that were on there were aftermarket items, and probably went to a middleweight. I scored a perfect pair from bicyclebones on ebay for fifty bucks. They got here yesterday, and I bolted them up today. Now it all fits right. The Starlet is next, then the three speed conversion on the chopper, and then? I'll have to start looking for a new project. Maybe a Town and Country. I'd love to have a trike...

JWM


----------



## BadDad (Feb 8, 2010)

*B-6 Schwinn-a-licious!*


----------



## bentpedal (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice!  Do you know the name or nickname of that particular chain wheel?


----------



## jwm (Feb 9, 2010)

That's a good question bentpedal. The only ones I've heard referred to by name were the sweetheart wheel on the very old Schwinn, and the cloverleaf that goes on the newer ones.  It looks a bit like a star, though, now that you mention it.

JWM


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 9, 2010)

The b-6 crank sprocket is known as the schwinn " deluxe sprocket".
Wes


----------

